# Felted handbag w/ 100's of free knitting patterns from Norway.



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Pattern.................
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/visoppskrift.php?d_nr=98&d_id=48&lang=en

100's of free knitting patterns translated from Norwegian to English.
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/kategori_oversikt.php


.


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

Great patterns! Cute crochet patterns too! Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## woodsmokeinherhair (Feb 25, 2006)

wow.... there are some beautiful things there! 

Thanks! 

Woodsmokeinherhair!


----------



## via media (Jun 3, 2005)

Great patterns! I can't knit worth a darn but I clicked on the link and see they have a lot of crochet patterns available. Right up my alley!

Thanks, CD!

/VM


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Crafty Diva can you post these in the Fiber Arts Forum or ask Karen to move this thread.

That purse is beautiful!


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Wow, what a great site! Thanks for posting! 

I've been knitting up a storm this winter since we got the woodstove.

Pauline


----------



## dirtundernails (Nov 20, 2006)

oooooooh, aaaaaaah, wow....


----------

